# Google Sketchup v Sketchup Pro:



## Scrums (12 Jan 2007)

ie: Free v Pay

Can someone tell me - is the only difference the limitation in exporting files ?

Chris.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jan 2007)

Primarily the difference is in the export capabilities. Pro offers more options for export including higher resolution, CAD files, PDFs, animations, etc. Now there is also Layout which is included with SU6Pro. This allows you to create complete presentations which can be made into slide shows or PDFs. Pro supports additional toolbars such as the Projection and Selection toolbars.

Of course there's still also the use limitation. If you are using SketchUp for anything other than personal use, you need to use Pro.


----------



## Nick W (12 Jan 2007)

Not any more. The payers now get Layout. The differences are implied on this page.


----------



## Nick W (12 Jan 2007)

Dave beat me to it again. :roll: Don't know why I bother really [-(


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jan 2007)

Actually Nick, I think the file export difference is still there.



> You *need* Google SketchUp Pro 6 if you want to:
> 
> Export 3D models to CAD and other 3D formats.
> Export 2D vector images.
> ...



I guess you can still get unprofessional e-mail technical support from me, though.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jan 2007)

Aw c'mon Nick. I need your help. You know, I think you should come over for dinner tonight. We can talk about anything you like. Even if it isn't SketchUp.  We're eating at about 7:00 and you don't need to dress up.


----------



## Scrums (12 Jan 2007)

So, basically the answer is Yes.......apart from I suppose a moral obligation to pay if you're using it profesionally - was that what you were inferring Dave?

damn, where's the spelchek gone?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jan 2007)

Well, OK, yes.


----------



## Nick W (12 Jan 2007)

Dave R":2bj3soa5 said:


> Actually Nick, I think the file export difference is still there.



Didn't say it wasn't. :wink:


----------



## Nick W (12 Jan 2007)

Dave R":gxevr2aa said:


> Aw c'mon Nick. I need your help. You know, I think you should come over for dinner tonight. We can talk about anything you like. Even if it isn't SketchUp.  We're eating at about 7:00 and you don't need to dress up.



Thanks for the invite, but I've just given my pilot the night off. :lol:


----------

